# Relocating to Cambridge



## Tollervey Family (Jan 2, 2012)

Hiya, we are shortly relocating from the UK to Cambridge and it would be good to chat to some people who have already made the move and are living in Cambridge already or the local surrounding area. We are now geeting close to our depart date and definitly starting to feel more anxious - so any reassuring advise would be most welcome!! Also, my husband has secured work but I still need to find employment so any advise ont this too would be fab!
Thanks all!
The Tollerveysx


----------

